# Best Sounding AVR with Pre outs for the money



## imported_Cheeseboy (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm looking for the best value in an AVR as the lead building block for my system. I like to listen to 2Ch 70% and 30% HT. I would add an amplifier later. What AVR's have the cleanest preamp section? What should I be looking for? My room is 14X24 and I have Rocket 850's and an HSU VT3. I'll add the Bigfoot center and make use of some older speakers in the rear until I can upgrade. From reading the threads here finding a used 3 channel amp to add later won't be too exspensive.


----------



## jephdood (Jun 16, 2007)

You should probably provide a price range, but the best mass-market AVR's for music right now, IMO, are built by Marantz.


----------



## Interspy24 (Apr 22, 2009)

I agree with the above poster that stating a price range would help.

I bought the Yamaha 663 about a year ago for under $400. It has preouts, most of the latest hd formats, and a few other goodies. The downside imo is it only has 2 hdmi inputs. It has preouts and many use with emotiva amps with success. This is what I plan to do in the future.

I can't comment on the new 665 model, but it seems they have skimped on the amp for a few other features (mainly more hdmi inputs). 

The Pioneer 1018 is another great choice. Same thing happened with the newer 1019 model though, the amp section seems downgraded. 

The Onkyo 805/806 models would be another choice. These actually have a pretty strong amp section, especially for their pricepoint.


----------



## etcarroll (Mar 17, 2008)

I have the 1018, a great choice for what you want, but you can't find them anymore it seems.

The 1019 is a continuation of the 919, not the 1018, as such, no pre-outs.


----------



## imported_Cheeseboy (Feb 16, 2009)

Yup I need to post a price range. Howse about less than $600.


----------



## soundofrockets (Feb 25, 2009)

hi there Cheeseboy......did you ever get the 6s ??


----------



## imported_Cheeseboy (Feb 16, 2009)

soundofrockets said:


> hi there Cheeseboy......did you ever get the 6s ??



Nope, though I have over come the WAF. We are closing on a new home in 5 days.. The great room is much better suited to the 6's. I really like my 850's today and will be satisfied for at least another year or two. I'm getting ready to move to a real HT set up. I did pick up an HSU sub. I like it alot for music. I'm getting the electrician in the family to help me prewire. I'm stoked about this because the room is totally ripe for HT. My thoughts now are turned to an AVR I can expand upon. If she can remodel the bathroom I think I should be able to remodel the system for HT. Just my thinking here. The other choice would be to stay just in Stereo with LS6's.


----------



## imported_Cheeseboy (Feb 16, 2009)

jephdood said:


> You should probably provide a price range, but the best mass-market AVR's for music right now, IMO, are built by Marantz.



What defining thing makes the Marantz line more musical?


----------



## imported_Cheeseboy (Feb 16, 2009)

Interspy24 said:


> I agree with the above poster that stating a price range would help.
> 
> I bought the Yamaha 663 about a year ago for under $400. It has preouts, most of the latest hd formats, and a few other goodies. The downside imo is it only has 2 hdmi inputs. It has preouts and many use with emotiva amps with success. This is what I plan to do in the future.
> 
> ...


The Emotiva Amps seem to be reccommended quite often and rated well by those that own them. They are high on my list.

How many HDMI inputs are enough? What is the difference beween 1.2 and 1.3?


----------



## soundofrockets (Feb 25, 2009)

have you thought about the DTC Integra 9.9 or whatever their newer model is ???


----------



## imported_Cheeseboy (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm not familiar with them. Is Intega the upper line made by Onkyo?


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Yeah, the DHC-9.9 is a great product for the money. I like mine well enough that I haven't thought about upgrading since I got it, which is saying a lot for me in this hobby! Yes, Integra is Onkyo's 'higher end' counterpart.


----------



## persisting1 (Feb 8, 2009)

I have a Pioneer 1018 with about 10 hours of use.

Might be willing to part with it. I upgraded to seperates so I don't need it anymore.


----------



## Interspy24 (Apr 22, 2009)

Cheeseboy said:


> The Emotiva Amps seem to be reccommended quite often and rated well by those that own them. They are high on my list.
> 
> How many HDMI inputs are enough? What is the difference beween 1.2 and 1.3?


I think bang for the buck the emotivas are the clear leader for seperate multi-channel amps. 

Hdmi inputs depend on how many sources you plan to connect. For me it's simple, the tv/sat box and my ps3. You can actually buy an hdmi switcher for about $30-40 and will then have 4-5 inputs if needed. Most of the newer receivers will have at least 3 hdmi inputs. 

1.3 is the latest version of hdmi. I don't know the differences, but being the latest version I'd get this. Most of the newer receivers will be 1.3.


----------



## mojave (Dec 30, 2006)

You could also think about the Onkyo Pro PR-SC885. Here is a thread from a few months ago. You might still find one available.


----------



## blackzarg (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm a big fan of harman Kardon right now, but because of their HDMI issues currently (they've been releasing a pretty steady stream of updates), it depends what you're going to be connecting to it right now. The AVR-354 runs for about $500-$550. Not sure how it compares to the mentioned brands like Integra and Marantz, though. I just know I love the sound I'm getting from the AVR-247!



Interspy24 said:


> I think bang for the buck the emotivas are the clear leader for seperate multi-channel amps.
> 
> Hdmi inputs depend on how many sources you plan to connect. For me it's simple, the tv/sat box and my ps3. You can actually buy an hdmi switcher for about $30-40 and will then have 4-5 inputs if needed. Most of the newer receivers will have at least 3 hdmi inputs.
> 
> 1.3 is the latest version of hdmi. I don't know the differences, but being the latest version I'd get this. Most of the newer receivers will be 1.3.


Until you see HDMI 1.4 ;-) More mind bogglingness to continue.


----------



## gwilks98 (May 3, 2008)

Cheeseboy said:


> The Emotiva Amps seem to be reccommended quite often and rated well by those that own them. They are high on my list.
> 
> How many HDMI inputs are enough? What is the difference beween 1.2 and 1.3?


I believe you want 1.3a at a minimum. I don't think you'll get sound to pass through without at least 1.3a. Anything past 1.3a (b or c) is no big whoop, from what I remember.


----------



## imported_Cheeseboy (Feb 16, 2009)

blackzarg said:


> I'm a big fan of harman Kardon right now, but because of their HDMI issues currently (they've been releasing a pretty steady stream of updates), it depends what you're going to be connecting to it right now. The AVR-354 runs for about $500-$550. Not sure how it compares to the mentioned brands like Integra and Marantz, though. I just know I love the sound I'm getting from the AVR-247!
> 
> 
> 
> Until you see HDMI 1.4 ;-) More mind bogglingness to continue.


I'm always confused by the HK power ratings. They call out a high current wattage number. How would one corelate that to a regular rating.


----------



## tooskinny (Jan 28, 2011)

From what I always read H/K usually under rates the power they put out. I like the H/K and seems to have enough power to run my speakers. I picked up a 247 for under $200 delivered and it has pre-outs.


----------



## greg_mitch (Dec 19, 2008)

tooskinny said:


> From what I always read H/K usually under rates the power they put out. I like the H/K and seems to have enough power to run my speakers. I picked up a 247 for under $200 delivered and it has pre-outs.


Did you get that from ebay then?


----------



## djdube525 (Feb 25, 2008)

soundofrockets said:


> have you thought about the DTC Integra 9.9 or whatever their newer model is ???


Isn't that on the order of 3x his price limit?


----------



## djdube525 (Feb 25, 2008)

You mention pre-outs... planning on using an external amp?

You may want to check out accessories4less - they are an authorized reseller of Marantz and Onkyo refurbished products. That would be one way to get more bang for the buck...

They have a Marantz SR5003 and an Onkyo 806 refurbs in your price range... among several others just outside (the Marantz SR6003 refurb is $100 outside your price range)... again... wasn't sure (maybe you mentioned and I missed it) if you planned on an external amp, or if you wanted an all in one for now.

Just a thought...

Dave


----------



## imported_Cheeseboy (Feb 16, 2009)

djdube525 said:


> You mention pre-outs... planning on using an external amp?
> 
> You may want to check out accessories4less - they are an authorized reseller of Marantz and Onkyo refurbished products. That would be one way to get more bang for the buck...
> 
> ...


Dave,

It is my intention to limp along using the built in amps for about 3 months then have enough saved for an out board amp. Emotiva being the amp of choice at this time. My biggest concern is that I'm going to have to make a sacrefice in the quality of my 2 channel listening in order to move to HT. I can upgrade to an out board amp and that should be diminished. Those furbalinos from Marantz and Onkyo are very strong products.


----------



## tooskinny (Jan 28, 2011)

greg_mitch said:


> Did you get that from ebay then?


Yep from Harmon Audio.


----------



## imported_Cheeseboy (Feb 16, 2009)

tooskinny said:


> Yep from Harmon Audio.


What speakers are you running with the Harmon 245?


----------



## tooskinny (Jan 28, 2011)

Cheeseboy said:


> What speakers are you running with the Harmon 245?


Right now X-omni, X-cs center, mirage rears and ED sub.

I have a 240 running Deftech BP10's and MFW (well until the amp blew)


----------



## crazyeddie (Jan 17, 2009)

Onkyo 706 also has preamp out's for $499. at accessories4less (refurb). Although I'm sure the Marantz has more realistic power ratings to drive your speakers till you get your amp (amps). If it's only a couple of months till you plan to add the amp(s) the Onk should be just fine !! The end result is just going to be your control center anyway. :scratchchin:


----------



## sooperkool (Jun 9, 2009)

I hate for this to be one of my first posts, but I have a basically new in box Onkyo TX-Sr706 that I will let go for 400 bucks. I bought it from NewEgg and used it for a week but then realized I wanted the 806 but I can't return it so I'm stuck with it.


----------



## crazyeddie (Jan 17, 2009)

Sooperkool, You've got PM.


----------



## imported_Cheeseboy (Feb 16, 2009)

sooperkool said:


> I hate for this to be one of my first posts, but I have a basically new in box Onkyo TX-Sr706 that I will let go for 400 bucks. I bought it from NewEgg and used it for a week but then realized I wanted the 806 but I can't return it so I'm stuck with it.


What was the reason for the upgrade to the 806?


----------



## sooperkool (Jun 9, 2009)

I wanted a bit more power, aesthetics, the extra HDMI for future-proofing and better Audyssey. The 706 is still available BTW.


----------

